# [Risolto] - [SW] gestore download

## turborocket

raga come da oggetto voleo a voi chiedere se esisteva un programma che sia simile al flashget di windows...ovvero un programma che mi permette di gestire i download...e soprattutto che abbia la funzione "scarica tutti i file di un sito" così se sono millemila oggetti ce mi servono mi basta utilizzare la funzioaneLast edited by turborocket on Mon Nov 08, 2004 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> raga come da oggetto voleo a voi chiedere se esisteva un programma che sia simile al flashget di windows...ovvero un programma che mi permette di gestire i download...e soprattutto che abbia la funzione "scarica tutti i file di un sito" così se sono millemila oggetti ce mi servono mi basta utilizzare la funzioane

 

Puoi usare:

```

*  net-misc/wget

      Latest version available: 1.9-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.9-r2

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://wget.sunsite.dk/

      Description: Network utility to retrieve files from the WWW
```

e come frontend (se ami le gui):

```
net-misc/gwget

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gwget.sourceforge.net/

      Description: GTK2 WGet Frontend

```

----------

## turborocket

il wget è anche quello che utlizza l'emerge quindi non ho bisogno di scaricarlo...

però il frontend lo emergo

----------

## turborocket

cmq mi permette di scaricare un file alla volta...qualche cosa di + performante

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> il wget è anche quello che utlizza l'emerge quindi non ho bisogno di scaricarlo...
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

axel o prozilla.

----------

## turborocket

coem si usa prozilla????è un frontend? se non è un frontend  cosa mi consigli tipo frontend?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ah ok, allora httrack. ha una gui http.

----------

## mrfree

Se usi kde, KGet fa al caso tuo

----------

## SteelRage

si, confermo la scelta di kget...

cmq prendi in considerazione anche l'idea, se usi firefox, di scaricare un'estensione che, se non sbaglio, si chiama "Flashgot", utilizzabile con più download manager, che è esattamente ciò che cerchi...

oh, non sono sicuro che il nome sia quello, che se vai su tools -> extensions -> get more extensions -> download managers (o quello che è), dovresti trovarla subito

cips

----------

## turborocket

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Se usi kde, KGet fa al caso tuo

 

root@porno-->~ # emerge -s kget

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kget ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

----------

## silian87

infatti non c'e' il pacchetto kget (almeno fin quando motaboy non lo partotira'   :Twisted Evil:  ). Tutto e' in kdenetwork (credo). Devi emergere quello, e se vuoi solo kget, cerca un topic in qui e' spiegato come mettere componenti di kde separati.

----------

## turborocket

allora ho considerato la possibilita di utilizzare l'extension flashgot per firefox

però ora il problema è un altro...il flashgot si aggancia a programmi come getright o flashget per windows ed aria oppure Downloader 4 X per linux....solo che emergere Aria non lo compila bene

```
cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default commands

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default commands

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default commands

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default commands

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

^Xconfig.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default commands

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES=Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default command
```

ripete all'infinito il messaggio

e l'altro(sito ufficiale http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/download.php3)

non so come istallarlo...

ho scaricato il tarball e ora come lo istallo?

----------

## Nemesix2001

ehm....scusami se dico una cosa che ti offende perchè è 10 anni che usi linux però non si sa mai....

./configure

make 

make install

??

ovviamente dopo aver dato un'occhiate alle opzioni per configure..... se non era questo che intendevi ma come farlo funzionare insieme a flashgot scusami in aticipo 

Ciao!

----------

## turborocket

asdasd linux ce lho da 3 settimane:D

mai istallato un pacchetto senza emerge

il flashgot(da uanto ho capito)semplicemente associa alcuni menu del tasto destro a programmi dowload manager....ora il flashgot ce lho e sto istallando il download manager...oppure sbaglio?

----------

## turborocket

ho istallato il download4x(funziona)come faccio ora ad attivare il tasto su firefox(click destro-->flashgot options-->Download 4 X)???

----------

## turborocket

hem....dalla homepage

 *Quote:*   

> If your platform is Linux, check that your download manager executable (aria for Aria or nt for d4x) is in the executable path.

 

che significa?come faccio a controllare uesto?????

bha...vado a dormire notte

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> cmq mi permette di scaricare un file alla volta...qualche cosa di + performante

 

Scusa, ma wget -r non ti scarica ricorsivamente tutto un sito? con l'opzione -l puoi anche impostare il livello a cui deve seguire i link... leggiti tutto il man di wget...

O forse non ho capito il tuo problema...

Se intendi "scaricare più file contemporaneamente" beh... basta aprire due terminali e lanciare due wget diversi...

----------

## turborocket

il wget non mi garba..non ha interfaccia grafica...io cercavo qualche cos di grafico

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> il wget non mi garba..non ha interfaccia grafica...io cercavo qualche cos di grafico

 

Ma il frontend a wget che ti ho postato io non ti piace ?!?

----------

## turborocket

si ma non ha la funzione che interessa a me:scarica tutti i file di una pagina

----------

## turborocket

ragazzi ditemi per favore come faccio ad interfacciare il downloader4x con il flashgot presente in firefox?

non riesco a trovare il modo di attivare in click destro-->flashgot options-->downloader4x

----------

## Nightfall82

Senti, ma... mi PAREVA di aver visto che c'è un'opzione di konqueror che elenca (in una nuova pagina) tutti i link presenti in una pagina web, e poi permette di scaricare quelli che vuoi (=anche tutti) usando kget.

Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma darci un'occhio non costa nulla!

----------

## turborocket

bho come si chiama e dove la trovo questa opzione???

----------

## codadilupo

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> allora ho considerato la possibilita di utilizzare l'extension flashgot per firefox
> 
> però ora il problema è un altro...il flashgot si aggancia a programmi come getright o flashget per windows ed aria oppure Downloader 4 X per linux....solo che emergere Aria non lo compila bene
> 
> [code]cd . \
> ...

 

allora, con ordine, che qui mi pare stai andando un po' in confusione  :Wink: 

prima cosa:

# echo '>=net-misc/aria-1.0.0    ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# wget http://aria.rednoah.com/storage/sources/aria-1.0.0.tar.bz2

# emerge aria

poi apri firefox, scarichi il flashgot (se non l'hai già fatto), chiudi firefox, e lo riapri. cliccando con il tasto destro sulla pagina dovresti trovare flashgot associato ad aria

Coda

----------

## Nightfall82

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> bho come si chiama e dove la trovo questa opzione???

 

Dunque: premetto che non ho kdenetwork installato sulla mia gentoo (quindi non ho kget...).

Tale opzione l'ho notata giocherellando qua e là con il liveCD di MEPIS Linux.

Fra i pulsanti di Konqueror c'è l'icona di KGet che, se premuta, mostra un menu a tendina con le seguenti voci: "Show Drop Target" e "List All Links".

Selezionando la seconda voce, ti si apre una finestra con l'elenco di tutti i link della pagina attuale. Ora puoi selezionare quelli che ti interessano, cliccare sull'icona "Download selected files" e scegliere la directory dove scaricarli.

Mi sembra un'opzione davvero molto comoda... l'ho provata e funge benone! Per quanto riguarda come farla funzionare, se già non la trovi nella tua kde, ti dico solo che io ho trovato tutto pronto, perciò non ti posso aiutare. Presumo cmq che si tratti semplicemente di abilitare l'integrazione di kget in konqueror. La versione di kde è 3.2.3, per la cronaca.

Buona fortuna!

----------

## turborocket

grazie coda tvb

cmq già funzionava solo che dovevo reinstallare il plugin.....

----------

## superfayan

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> coem si usa prozilla????è un frontend? se non è un frontend  cosa mi consigli tipo frontend?

 

prova prozgui...  :Wink: 

va molto bene... ed è performante.. purtoppo non capisco come fare il download riucursivo  ...  :Embarassed:  ..

wget non riesco a capire come usarlo .. sono dietro ad un proxy ..e gwget mi crasha appena aggiungo un download  :Exclamation:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fabius

Altra estensione per Firefox: downTHEMall!

----------

